# Budgie with sinusitis sneezing



## HappyBirdy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi, i have recently brought my budgie to an avian vet and he didn’t get any tests done but was presumed to have sinusitis due to nasal discharge and a eye infection. He was given eye drops, Nystatin and Amoxyclav drops. It is his 3rd day of medication and I thought he was getting better as his nasal discharge cleared and his eye started to have lesser discharge but i still get really paranoid and anxious at night after I cover his cage as he will start sneezing for 5-10 times for about 30 minutes. In the day, he would only sneeze 1-3 times and only very occasionally. Should i be worried? It could be that he hasnt had his full course of antibiotics (10 days). I have touched his nares after his sneeze in the day and didn’t feel any wetness. Sorry but i tend to ruminate in the night and get really anxious at night so i’m a little paranoid. Thank you for the help.

Edit: I forgot to add but he doesnt have any change in behaviour and is still very active in the day except for some face scratching but we have noticed a decrease since medication.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to call your Avian Vet and describe what is happening and the situation.
Your veterinarian is the professional and is best able to advise you with regard to your budgie's condition, how long it will take before the antibiotics begin working and if the sneezing at night is of concern at this point in time.

I hope your little fellow has a full and speedy recovery.

Best wishes!*


----------

